# HOW DO I LUBRICATE MY CLUTCH LINE? 2002 GTI 1.8T



## oonkpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

My clutch line needs to be lubricated. how can i do this? and where is the clutch line even located?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: HOW DO I LUBRICATE MY CLUTCH LINE? 2002 GTI 1.8T (oonkpoo)*

The clutch slave is fed from the brake fluid res.
It doesnt need lubricating.


----------



## hollywoodman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: HOW DO I LUBRICATE MY CLUTCH LINE? 2002 GTI 1.8T (animaniac)*

right, clutch cables went away in a3 body style. if your pedal is harder than ususal its the pressure plate, installed a new clutch disc, pressure plate and throw out bearing.


----------

